# Fresh shrimp???????????



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll be down to MB State Park on 5/21/11. Where would be the best place to buy good quality shrimp??? I've read from the grocery store to a fish market up around Cherry Grove. Cherry Grove is too far for me with the gas prices. I found an old flyer from FISH MONGERS. Is that place any good to buy shrimp there??? They advertise local shrimp too. Thanks for any help............
Kim:fishing::fishing:opcorn::beer:


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Iusually get mine at food stand almost on the corner of 544 and 17 dont know if there local but they are fresh im going springmaid this weeekend. let you know if there open:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The NC/SC shrimping season is not open until mid-late June and they can and will move it forward and backwards, so you're not getting "fresh" shrimp. If they say SC caught it's likely from last years as the shrimp are still small right now. 

I do a good bit of business with Fish Monger. Pretty good little store.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been using Perrys in Murrells Inlet. Bait and tackle shop very helpful


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

rickyble said:


> I have been using Perrys in Murrells Inlet. Bait and tackle shop very helpful


+1 if you're down on that end of the beach. It's a good drive if you're not nearby though, worth it at least once though!


----------



## kbgamecock (Oct 28, 2009)

There used to be a fruit stand on 17 right in front of Lakewood and Pirateland that used to sell shrimp and I think there was one right by the MB State Park that I saw a sign that they sold shrimp but have bought from neither so dont know how fresh they will be and dont really know if they are still there or not. I always just go to Perrys in MI because they seem to have about everything that you would need to have to fish but that is just my opinion


----------



## RodandReel2010 (May 8, 2010)

Hey Pices Are you coming in on saturday? I plan on getting in on saturday pretty early and was gonna run down to Perry's to see what all they had...Your welcome to tag along...I don't think it's very far at all from MB park...


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

There is also another one right there in Garden city. I have never used them but I did call to find out their ours to go early one morning. They had some good reviews on the net but when I ask them there prices they were about 1.00 higher on their shrimp then Perrys...


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

that one is Garden City Bait and Tackle they have it all, go there alot and they great people good bait 
selection and good fishing reports too.......they on facebook too under their name


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

But NONE of the shrimp is FRESH!!!!!!
No Fresh shrimp Now!!!!
All previous frozen!


----------

